# Does anyone have experience using cocoa butter transfer sheets on macarons?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have found plenty of pictures online and companies that will let you order the macarons, but I have not found instructions on doing it. I am assuming, just cut the sheet into each design to place on macaron shell and warm slightly? But I would sure feel better with some advice before I order the custom transfer sheets.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow.....I had always thought that most of the designs on macarons were hand painted, as laborious as it seems. I haven't done it myself (transferred designs from cocoa butter sheets onto macarons), but I've used transfer sheets a LOT on chocolate. I would think that you would apply the transfer sheet to the macs right as soon as they came out of the oven, then waited til they cooled to peel it off.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I would think something like this might be more macaron-friendly than a cocoa butter transfer sheet: https://inkedibles.com/cic/category...Wbby7AWAhxoTogcpdwhsrqsEv0hrVEPBoCxm4QAvD_BwE


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cocoa butter transfer sheets work best with chocolate, hence the cocoa butter, which is extremely temperature sensitive.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I have seen the wafer sheets used and don't care for the raised edge. The cocoa butter sheets appear to mold to the shape of the macs better. If I test it out, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Baker Beach (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi, Jellly-- I am also looking for a nice way to decorate macarons-- did you have any luck with the cocoa butter sheets?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried the cocoa butter transfer sheets as an experiment. I cut out circles the same size as the macarons and placed them on top right out of the oven. After the macs cooled I pulled the transfer up and at best the images only partially transferred to the cookie. It wasn't good enough for me. For now, I'm decorating macarons with food color pens. They come out pretty, but it's too time-consuming if you're doing it commercially.




  








IMG_9140




__
chefpeon


__
Jul 1, 2019


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

So I'm guessing this is how macaron shops get it done. If you can stomach the narrator saying "macaroooooon", it's kind of an interesting video. Because I'm so old-school, this amazes me and makes me sad at the same time. I thought it would take a little longer than this for robots to replace pastry chefs.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Baker Beach said:


> Hi, Jellly-- I am also looking for a nice way to decorate macarons-- did you have any luck with the cocoa butter sheets?


No, the transfer sheets weren't ready in time, so I just hand-painted the macarons.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Why not use a rubber stamp?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

harpua said:


> Why not use a rubber stamp?


Sounds like it's worth trying. Have you tried?


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

chefpeon said:


> Sounds like it's worth trying. Have you tried?


I've tried a small stamp I have that is used for my wedding cake sketches. I cleaned it and used black food coloring to stamp. Didn't work that well. You have to be careful of the pressure so as not to crack the shell. It also smeared, and it would be time consuming to stamp then paint. If you could print out (or have printed), images on wafer paper, it might work too attach with piping gel. 
If you were looking for just initials or Valentine phrases, Evil Cake Genius has mesh stencils made for macarons. I have the "love" and "xoxo", and they are used with Royal icing.


----------

